# National Insurance Number???



## kaslavin9 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have Dual Irish/American Citizenship… I will be moving to London in September (no job yet). Is there any way to obtain a National Insurance Number before moving there? I was sent to forms from a recruiter and they are asking for my NI number.
If not can someone tell me how I get one once I move there?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kaslavin9 said:


> I have Dual Irish/American Citizenship… I will be moving to London in September (no job yet). Is there any way to obtain a National Insurance Number before moving there? I was sent to forms from a recruiter and they are asking for my NI number.
> If not can someone tell me how I get one once I move there?


You can't get one until you move over. When you are here, phone 0845 600 0643 (weekdays only) and they will probably invite you to an interview at your nearest Jobcentre Plus and tell you what documents to bring. They complete an application form and you will get your number by post. Keep the letter handy.
You don't need your number to start work, but you must provide it to your employer as soon as you get it.


----------

